# Converter/Transformer



## jerryjan

Can someone help me with deciding on a converter and a transformer - brand or type??? I would like to purchase a converter that has inserts for multiple countries in Southeast Asia. I will need a transformer for computer, Kindle, etc. If these are readily available in Chiang Mai, I will wait until I get there to purchase. I'm currently in Cuenca, Ecuador and things like that are NOT readily available here. I could spend days going from store to store trying to find these items and still not find them, or if I could find, they would be of extremely inferior quality.

Thanks so much.


----------



## stednick

*Sola Transformers*

Jerry:

Southeast Asia typical voltage is 220V 50 Hz. To run 110V 60Hz equipment on 220V 50Hz you will need a step down transformer to convert 220V to 110V. See the Using US 120V Electrical Devices in BKK thread (Started in NOV11) for basic electrical system criteria.

You ask for recommended equipment, Sola Transformers makes high quality voltage converting equipments. Google Sola Transformers for their information.


----------



## lovelg10

*Frequency Conversion*

Please be aware that transformers only change voltage levels; any device requiring strictly 60 Hz will need to be used with a converter (60 Hz to 50 Hz). You can get away with operating some 60 Hz devices at 50 Hz, but it is not worth the risk.

The typical approach to the dual voltage/frequency issue is to purchase items with a 120/240V, 50/60 Hz rating...they are safe to use with either standard.


----------



## rewolf

I have a Kindle which I took to Thailand on a recent trip. Just plugged it into their wall socket to charge. No transformer, it charged fine and no problems with it since


----------



## Moolor

Most electronics that use a "cube" type power cord are 120/240 volt and will work in Thailand. The power ratings should be listed on the cube.


----------



## stednick

*50/60 Hertz*

Consumer electrical power in the America's is typically 110V 60Hz. Consumer electrical power in Europe and Southeast Asia is typically 220V 50Hz. Consumer electronics and appliances are designed for use on a specific voltage and frequency or a specific voltage and frequency range.

Many, if not most, low power electronic devices manufactured today incorporate switching power supply technology which allows for use on a wide range of electrical powers. This will Be identified on the nameplate data as: 100-240V 50/60 Hz. All electrical equipments should identify the required electrical power specifications. For safety reasons, both personal and property, you cannot operate the electrical equipment outside the manufacturers required electrical power specifications without risk of physical injury, fire, and/or damage/destruction of the equipment. 

When you do not know if your electrical equipment will operate on the utility power available you should call the equipment manufacturer and speak to an applications engineer. It is better to be safe than sorry.

2:1 Step Up/Step Down Transformers will change the voltage by a factor of two. Either 110V in and 220V out or conversely 220V in and 110V out. These transformers do NOT change the frequency. 50 Hertz in will be 50 Hertz out. 60 Hertz in will be 60 Hertz out, regardless of the change in the voltage potential.

50/60 Hertz is very important in equipment that have fans and motors. Fans and motors convert electrical energy to mechanical energy. Energy conversion always has losses. The more efficient the conversion, the cheaper the fan or motor will be to run. When designed and manufactured a motor is tuned to maximize the energy conversion. This will be for the expected electrical power frequency of operation, be it 50 or 60 Hertz. If the unit is operated on the wrong frequency, it may run sluggishly, run inefficiently, be damaged or destroyed and may possibly catch fire.


----------

